# 2001 s10 tranny



## ckdeer (Mar 10, 2012)

Okay, we bought a 2001 s10 4 cyclinder automatic , problem is when I let off gas a little, the truck will downshift and when I barely touch the gas pedal it will shift back to drive again. What could be the problem?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi ckdeer


The kick-down cable adjustment could be too high re-adjust cable.


----------



## Pa Woodbutcher (Mar 10, 2012)

Could also be the shifting solenoid in the transmission. Had similar problems in a '98 years ago.


----------



## ckdeer (Mar 10, 2012)

We took truck to a transmission shop and they said it was the torque converter. So my husband took out the tranny and replaced the converter. $200 + and we still have the same problem. It seems that when the truck is runs for a while is when it happens...it worked fine after he replaced the converter, thought that solved the problem. After driving for a while, is when the tranny starts acting up as before. Pa Woodbutcher, the shifting solenoid, would it start acting up after getting hot ?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

The transmission shop told ya wrong, its not the converter, if the torque converter ever goes the transmission won;t work at all, disconnect the transmission kick down cable and drive the truck if it doesn't shift into passing gear do what octane man said.

When you press down on the gas pedal what happens is the transmission shifts into passing gear long enough to pass a slower moving vehicle. If you are one of the people that doesn't bother passing a slow moving vehicle just do what I did and take it off completely. I have a 4 banger Jeep with 235's on it, the only thing I can pass is a tree.


----------



## ckdeer (Mar 10, 2012)

We have been told that the transmission is electric and there is no kick down cable ?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Then there is a solenoid that has gone bad that activates the shifting like PawWoodbutcher said.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

if theres no kickdown cable its a solenoid , to check, look at the throttle body, there will be two cables if its a cable kickdown, one cable goes to the gas pedal the other goes down to the trans, if you do not have two, its electronic,


----------



## Pa Woodbutcher (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes the blazer that I had would shift normal until it had been run for awhile. It was like a $70 part and the shop actually did the replacement.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Guess I was lucky with my 89 S10 Blazer, that thing had the power of a tactical 5 ton and was a simple as a bicycle


----------



## Pa Woodbutcher (Mar 10, 2012)

For the most part I've had great luck with the blazers. I've had an '82, '85, '88, '92 a '98 and currently have an '01. Too bad they switched over to the trailblazer which seems to be much less reliable.

Biggest problem I ever had with them was replacing ball joints. They do seem to eat them


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats because most GM trucks are bottom load suspensions, the good thing about all blazers up to 90 is the lower ball joints are basically eh same size form 1957 to 1990
and most of them actually fit.


----------

